# World Of Warcraft - Mists of Pandaria Release 25th September 2012



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

Well release date is here for the new WOW expansion :thumb:

This is going to be my last roll of the dice with it cause quite frankly the content isnt keeping me interested like it used to or maybe i am growing out of the game :tumbleweed:

New Monk class looks interesting but not so sure on the panda's 

might as well get a few peoples views on it:speechles

I got invite to the beta test but didnt use it i like to do things when they come out not pre play a *******ised version :wall:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

dont
ever
mention
WOW


please.
Took me about 5 years to get off it lol 
Still tempted to go back.Me and a mate lost literally days on end to it.Now its Diablo 3!


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

I couldnt get into D3, got a char to level 20 just found it all a bit samey ???


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I quite like it.
The dungeons change from play to play and also youve got public games.
Handy when you want to just wander about while others kills stuff and you gets loots.
As opposed to having people running around going HEAL ME HEAL ME! or, TANK!! IM GETTING AGGRO!
Goons lol.


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

I know but WOW for me has a sense of End game not like D3 complete acts on easy then do all acts again on hard then inferno etc etc


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I see your point but I think I ended up getting sick of WOW because after getting 90% of the achievements and doing all the dungeons what was there to do?
I had illustrious grand master trade skills.So I ended up with loads of cash and not much else to do.I used to start new toons,play for a bit then delete them.Or level them to lowest dungeon level then turn XP gain off and just do low level dungeon runs just to get the low level rare items.Dont get me wrong I enjoyed it,hence the number of years I played it.But in the end it just became a bit of an obsession,so I quit.


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

I been playing 6 years now i think and was a pretty hardcore playing wise maybe not in all the right guilds doing server 1sts but was still doing end game content but only leveled 60 1 week before TBC

I logged in a few time over past few months and renewed subscription recently ready for MOP so will give it a whirl


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

I remember playing wow in beta stage and playing up until the deathnights.

Left the game with a whole load of lvl 70 characters.

The game is very time consuming but I hear they have made it easier now.

Im glad I left the game. Which server are you on?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Diablo 3 was a big disappointment for me. Waited 10 years for it to come out. 

Diablo 2 was immense


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

I cant recall what server i am on think its Burning Legion :lol:

Sorry i was on Talnivarr for 5 years and only moved before Christmas last year to a more active server

Char name is Ralphiester, my main anyway


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

I got drawn into this game and was hooked on it for about 3 years. At the time I was enthralled by it. Got bored by the time I hit 85 on my main in Feb last year. 
I've not played it since and now realise what a life sucking leach the game is. I have nothing to show for those 3 years, since virtually all my spare time was spent playing it. My life really is so much richer for staying away from it (and pretty much any other computer game).

Sorry to go O/T.


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

Oh i have wasted a full year of my life in hours days months playing the game but i enjoyed it then :lol:

Think across my chars i have over 365 played days pps:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

All of my toons are on the Aggramar eu server.I might go back one day,you never know!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I have a friend who lost his life to this game. We literally never saw him for 3 years. 

I remember playing it a couple times when it was an isometric top-down game. Lord British and all that.


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

Well 4 days till my life is das for a week or so

Got next week off and the wifes leaving the country :lol:

Ordered my digital copy


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've seen a few bits and bobs. Nothing ground breaking though . I'm going to give Guild Wars 2 a go. It's free to play.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

The expansion looks pretty decent although i think i'll stay with guild wars 2.


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

Week now since release

Everything is all new but i do wonder how long its going to keep my attention span in tact


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

anthonyh90 said:


> The expansion looks pretty decent although i think i'll stay with guild wars 2.


how are you finding it?. I quite like it.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

PugIain said:


> how are you finding it?. I quite like it.


thoroughly enjoying it atm. currently level 42 with my human ranger. i've only been playing PvE so far. think i'll try PvP and WvW once i get to a slightly higher level and get some better gear.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive got 4-5 toons most low lev and one 30. I like it, I've only done pve upto now.

sent by someone from somewhere by magic


----------

